
If you die early, how will your children remember you? (RecordMeNow app context) - timoth
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-47334604
======
timoth
I don't have any association with the RecordMeNow app -- hadn't heard of it
before this article -- but I thought both the article and app were interesting
and brought up points that hadn't really crystallised for me before. For
example, rather than having letters to open on special events which crops up
in news stories from time to time, instead wanting more everyday mundane info
-- along with being able to dip into it in a self-directed way. Seems like it
makes sense upon reflection.

